# What are some safe friends for a male betta in a 15 gallon tank?



## gahooie (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi guys! I'm Ashley and I love my betta. The other day I was cleaning out my friend's garage and I saw an empty 15 gallon tank. He said I could have it and now here it is! I got the heater, filter, and air pump all working and ready to go...Well, almost. I'd like to wait a day or so for everything to flow right. I hear it's best to wait a few days before adding fish.

Anyways, I'll stop blabbering. My question is, what are some safe fish that my male betta can be companions with? I understand they tend to be in solitude and they ARE called "fighting fish" for an obvious reason. Though I've heard and read that bettas can actually get along with non-aggressive community fish that do not resemble bettas (like long fins). But fish are so diverse like people! I've read that tetras are nippers so that would be a no-no. It would just anger the betta. 

Also, I read in a book about betta care that you can house a male betta AND one or more female bettas...Unfortunately, every website I go to, they say it is definitely not a good idea to go that route. I do not want to endanger my fish or another fish. I just wanna educate myself before I go crazy buying all sorts of fish to add to the tank.

I want him to be able to swim freely and I really don't want to add dividers. Sooo, what should I do?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. Males and females should never be housed together except for breeding purposes only. Yes, bettas are solitary fish but they can be housed with peaceful, non-aggressive fish, if their personality allows it. Bettas have different personalities. Some are easy going and laid back and others get stressed very easily. A few people here have their bettas with cories or otos and have had success with them.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow nice find!

Garages are full of wonders! haha

I personally have housed my male betta with dalalmation mollies and rosey red minnows.

I have also read that Fancy Tail Guppys, Neon Tetras, Glofish, Platys, Swordtails, and Otos, and Corys all work well.

I plan on setting up a 5 gall with 1 male and 2 guppies, possibly an oto or to in a few weeks!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

well in my opinion i wouldnt put guppies, the betta will nip them and some neons are nippers of tails too. or if the neons are too small a betta can or will try to eat them.
glofish danios are fin chasers and nippers too. but platys, swordtails and mollies, otos and cories are ok.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have had male Bettas in with Swordtails, Neon, Playts, Guppys, Otos, Cory cats, and Glofish and never had a problem. HOW EVER and I put that in caps to get your attention. LOL My friend tried his Betta with Neons and the Betta attacked them several weeks after they had been together and killed them so it really depends on the fish. Just be sure to keep an eye on them and be prepared to remove either the Betta or the fish he is picking on. And good luck with your fish and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd love to get cories myself, if i could. You could also go with a few ADFs or shrimp.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I've had success with Emerald Cory Catfish. But I don't know if I'd recommend them. Apparently they can get up to 3 inches. They're going to take up more space then I'd thought. I have 3. I thought they were a corydoras but they're something else (Brosis? I think?). They are really beautiful though. 

Anyway, Tango has done fine with them. The first 15 minutes he chased them around the tank and when he realized they weren't interested in flaring back at him, he left them be. 

He even learned the art of bottom feeding. The other day I saw cats foraging along the bottom and third in line was Tango, eating along the bottom like he belonged with them. He sometimes shoals with them. You really just never know until you try.


----------



## withluck (Dec 11, 2008)

A school of corydoras is probably your best bet. They've got great little personalities. Sand substrate would be good for them, so it doesn't hurt their little whiskers. 

Dwarf frogs are nice, and low waste.

Shrimp are always an option, but I have had a few bettas of mine try to eat them. 

I personally wouldn't try neons, guppies, or any other fish that can be nippy or has a flashy color.


----------

